# Dunnes Stores policy when you are overcharged?



## Grizzly (27 May 2015)

I was in Dunnes Stores Cornelscourt recently. I was overcharged for a product. When I went to the customer service section I was given the overcharged amount back. When I was in the Beacon Centre outlet of Dunnes Stores I was given the full amount of the product back. I remember being told their that this was their new policy. Can anyone clarify when the Dunnes Stores policy is because the fragrant lady in Cornelscourt was quite unapologetic about the whole thing.
Cornelscourt were on a win win situation. If I didn't notice that I was overcharged they kept the surplus. When I did notice I was overcharged they got the full purchase price of the product anyway.


----------



## Sandals (28 May 2015)

If I dont get full refund, I ask for it...its a pain if only a few bob but lovely in tesco with their double the difference if a nice sized mistake...


----------



## Broadcaster (12 Oct 2015)

I have never receive anything only the difference in the overcharge with Dunnes. I have lots of experience of them charging full price for items that are suppose to be marked down so I watch now like a hawk at the check out every time.  Look at your receipt before you leave the shop. You will be surprised the number of times this "mistake" is made!


----------



## tommyryan55 (20 Oct 2015)

Overcharged in Dunnes on Sunday last, got the full price of the product back.


----------



## argentina (21 Oct 2015)

I find Marks and Spencer the most irritating when overcharged.  This often happens on their 'combined deals like 3 meats for €14 euro'.
When you are overcharged the till operator can't sort out the refund; so they send you to Customer Services then you have to queue again, there can be people queuing for all sorts of different reasons.  When you do get to the top of the queue the person has to go off to the shop floor and check the labels on the shelf.  Then you get the difference only.  They treat you like they are doing you some kind of favour, it can take a bit of time and like Grizzly says its win win, either you pay the higher (wrong) price or you queue only to get the basic difference.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (29 Feb 2016)

When that happens ask for full refund and leave them the product


----------

